# Trip to the Lambo Factory...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Get the tissues ready...

http://www.stuttgart9.co.uk/upload/show ... php?t=5087

Nick


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Stunning, the lucky sod 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Stunning photos


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Miura concept. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

You've got to chuckle at the guys garden gate!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow.

Those are absolutely stunning pics.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

WOW!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Think I just did a sex wee!! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Lambos are 8) but it would have to be the Pagani for me


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> You've got to chuckle at the guys garden gate!


I thought that advert poster was very good too 

Nick


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Absolutely stunning pics!

:lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Lambos are 8) but it would have to be the Pagani for me


Or would that be PIEgani


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep they're brilliant pics - this is my favourite ad on the wall -










And that ReventÃ³n is absolutely amazing, although if pushed I suppose I could settle for a standard LP640 :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qstix said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The Lambos are 8) but it would have to be the Pagani for me
> ...


Both would be heaven


----------



## S3SteveW (Jan 27, 2007)

8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just love both the matt finish and hue of the Reventon.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

garyc said:


> Just love both the matt finish and hue of the Reventon.


Yep - such a big premium over a standard Lambo though. I think I could settle for a standard MurciÃ©lago LP640 and get them to paint it matt black.


----------

